# Halter Class



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

What qualities are expected in a Halter horse class. My 10year old(soon to be 11), is interested in showing her paint horse. She is has shown walk/trot classes on other horses and would like to try something new.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It helps to have them be very clean, shiny and well groomed and to stand still, they need to stand square and you can take a small riding crop to gently tap a foot into place or to get the horses attention and have it perk its ears for the judge. It's best to make sure your horse is shed out and at the right weight, the judges don't like them too skinny (at least where I've showed) and you'll need a Show Halter and Lead rope, you can probably find a good one on E-bay. When the judge comes up to your horse, make sure to stand on the other side of the horse i.e when he walks up to the left side, stand to the right side of the horse ect. I think that's all....Good Luck!!! If she does try it, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for this information.


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what the breed standards are for paints, so you can look this up and see if your horse is in accordance with these. 

Grooming is important definitely. Is this halter or showmanship?


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

also make sure that your horse doesn't have too much fat. A well muscled horse in good shape do the best in halter.


----------



## kaptkaos113 (Sep 9, 2007)

check with your regional paint association for all of the rules and regulations. They will also tell you in the rules about how the horse should stand. Some breeds need to be square, some need to be strechted and some need to be natural, it just depends. But if you join a regional club, the members are always more than helpful to get you info and help. good luck!


----------

